# U.p. Moose



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

YOUNG BULL About 70 miles west of my home in BARAGA COUNTY.pic taken by DEREK
View attachment 1180


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Not a bad young bulll.....for Michigan







when do we start a season


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's a better pic of Mr MOOSE ---1985 first moose plant, no season yet:frownic taken two weeks ago, or so
View attachment 1181


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

nice picture of a young bull


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

25 years ? How long do they expect it to take? Are they looking to inhabit the entire U.P. ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

His rack looks as if it will be a non typical ? Swamp...will you be able to keep up with this bull throughout the summer ??

Really I do not know much about moose and rack development. But I will be curious to see what his ends up looking like.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> 25 years ? How long do they expect it to take? Are they looking to inhabit the entire U.P. ?


 They may have a healthy population now BUT remember they just reintroduced the WOLVES to that area so they have to eat also!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

We were to have a season by 2000 but I'll probably never see one. The *TREE HUGGERS *screaming can't hunt the moose and brain worm really been taken its toll and now the wolf #s are up--so---we hope to see this bull again but that area is huge who knows we might see him again


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I was told by the guide I had in Saskatshewan that the brain worm is not only in your area but every where and actually is not a cause for moose death ?? Only reporting what he told me.


----------

